# Virtual Haircut



## spumanti (Jan 31, 2008)

3D audio... it only works with headphones.

Listen here:
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=22913

A bit nerdy, but I think its cool (and I'm a nerd, so anyway!)


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

spumanti said:


> 3D audio... it only works with headphones.
> 
> Listen here:
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=22913
> ...


brilliant 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hairdresser? Been a while, think I can remember.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

had one of these a year or so ago and it still good


----------

